# AS-i Bus aufbauen und programmieren



## Bad-Roadrunner (21 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache momentan in der Technikerschule eine ProjektOrientierte Arbeit...
Darin soll ich einen AS-i Bus und Profibus mit Frequenzumrichter in Betrieb nehmen.
Umrichter und Profibus laufen einwandfrei.
Wie nehme ich den AS-i Bus in Betrieb???

Folgende Komponenten sind im Einsatz:

CPU315-2DP
CP342-2P
eine SIRIUS Ampelleuchte mit AS-i
und diverse Sensoren

Wie finde ich die Adressen der Sensoren/Aktoren herraus (ohne Adressiergerät)??
Wie programmiere ich den AS-i Bus??


Gruß
Marc


----------



## wiesel187 (21 März 2012)

Moin,
im Link sind alle Infos die du benötigst .......

http://www.ifm.com/mounting/7390566DE.pdf

Viel Erfolg..
Bei weiteren Dingen einfach Fragen.

Grüße
wiesel


----------



## dtsclipper (21 März 2012)

ich glaube das hilft auch...

http://cache.automation.siemens.com...7_HB/CP_343-2_Manual_2008-08_X-2010-08_de.pdf


----------



## olddragon (21 März 2012)

Hallo, Roadrunner.. 


Wie sieht dein CP342 aus? Hast du an ihm bereits Slaves angeschlossen? Du solltest vorsichtshalber mit _*einem *_Slave beginnen. Schau dir die Signale auf dem CP342 an: In der unteren Hälfte siehst du 10 LEDs, die aufleuchten (oder auch nicht). Sie zeigen dir die Adressen der angeschlossenen Slaves an. Darüber befinden sich noch 3 LEDs mit den Bezeichnungen +10, +20 und B. Leuchten diese LEDs mit, so musst du den jeweiligen Wert zu den unteren 10 LEDs dazuzählen und hast nun eine Übersicht, welche Slaves aktiv sind. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn die Slaves bereits mit Adressen belegt sind.
In der Hardwarekonfiguration musst du natürlich vorher einen Adressbereich für den CP342 vergeben. Aus der Slaveadresse und diesem Adressbereich ergeben sich dann die Ausgänge für deine Ampel. Ich kann dir auch gerne eine Excel-Liste zukommen lassen, mit der du die entsprechenden Ein- und Ausgänge sehr leicht zuordnen kannst.

mfg

olddragon


----------



## olddragon (21 März 2012)

Ich würde die Excel-Datei gerne hier einstellen, weiß allerdings nicht, wie es geht. Gebt mir mal nen Tip!


----------



## jonny_b (22 März 2012)

Hallo,
die gibt es hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...arch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=16599820&x=16&y=8

oder als Anhang (unter dem "Erweitert" Schalter)


----------

